# Midland XT-511 Base Camp Radio



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I been lookin at this radio many times an wanted ta buy one. I got a gift card fer my birthday and decided I was gonna splurge and pick one up. Purchased mine at Mills Fleet Farm fer $57.

Size bout 7x7 inchs with the handle. 
Features:
AM/FM radio
Weather radio
FRS/GMRS radio
LED light
Alarm Clock
Time
Crank wound, 4 AA batteries, DC charging, AC charging
Hand Held Microphone
Carry Strap

So far I be happy with the purchase. Receives area radio stations well an picks up our local weather band with ease. It ain't real complicated ta set up, a couple a minutes with the book and had everything set how I wanted it.

FRS/GMRS Radio: Easy ta set the channel and privacy codes an ya have the option a high power er low power. Lower power will save on them batteries. The hand held microphone be nice although the cord could be a bit longer. You can also set the unit on VOX (voice operated). There be I believe 5 roger beep tones an several call tones.

Hand Crank: I did try out the hand crank charging. Like any other it would take a few minutes a crankin ta get any charge time, but that be normal for any hand crank charge device. In an emergency it will be a good feature ta have.

Another nice feature is ya can run the unit off the rechargeable battery pack er 4 AA batteries. Easy ta carry spare batteries an if you wanted you could add in a solar battery charger that would keep the radio running quite some time.

I used the FRS/GMRS section a bit here in the house an seems ta work well with my other FRS radios. I will have ta wait until I am more mobile again before trying out the FRS radio more in the field. Hopefully in a few weeks I can test that out further.

So, overall, I be happy with this radio. It wouldn't be my first choice ta carry all over the place, but then again it be designed as a base camp radio. Would be good in a field camp er mobile application where size and weight would not be a issue. I believe it will be a useful addition to my emergency communications equipment.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I thought about one of them too.. It's my birthday on Monday.. hummmm, maybe the birthday fairy will get me one to..


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't read all the reviews on it yet but it looks like a nice radio for the money. I might just buy one of them. http://www.amazon.com/Midland-XT511...r=8-1&keywords=Midland+XT-511+Base+Camp+Radio


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Emerg. Radio*

Too bad they didn't include a SW radio band like 160 or 80 meters, It would not have been hard being they had already included AM band. Looks like a good radio anyways. I hope they included a connection for an external antenna.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No external antenna connection, but I picked up one a my favorite radio stations what be 90 miles away. That be in the house an it's got steel sidin on it. Reason fer the antenna thin be because the goobernuts don't allow a removable antenna on any frs radio (legally).

Short wave woulda been the cats meow. All in all I be perty happy with this radio. Like I said, when I can get back out an about I'll test out the frs part.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

have had mine fer about 6 years or so oldcoot...good lil radios. i paid $80 fer it when it came out from ccrane company










we live deep in the woods with lots of trees and ironore and it seems to do a purdy good job of keepin' track of the kiddiez when they be out lookin' for morels.....lol

...all n' all its a good radio to own.:beercheer:

.......one thing i will recommend...git a couple of the rechargable battery packs fer it.....mine didnt seem to last over 2 years or so......


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the review Old Coot. I've been toying with the idea of buying one.

You think it would take too much effort to modify for an external antenna? My communication area is in the basement.


----------

